# The Angry Birds Movie on Digital July 29 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack, 4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack & DVD Aug. 16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Jason Sudeikis, Josh Gad, Maya Rudolph, Bill Hader and Peter Dinklage
> 
> Star in the $335MM Global Box Office Sensation
> 
> ...


----------

